# 1902 Pierce Chainless-Input would be appreciated



## decath6431 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello everyone,

It's been a while since I've posted on here, and was never a big poster really to begin with.  Back in 2012 I bought this bike from a forum member on here out of an estate in New York and while I've enjoyed having it I think it's time for me to move it down the line.  I'm looking to see if anyone can confirm (or dispute) what I think I know about the bike and hoping someone relatively local (Cleveland, OH) may be interested in it.

When I bought it I was told and have always been under the impression that it's a 1902; I've looked online to see if I could verify that fact and while it seems that's the case most pics I found were from museum postings and just one image and a bit difficult to go off of.  I'm not sure if anyone here can verify the year based on serial or the make up of the bike itself.  I'm posting pics below and would appreciate any info or feedback anyone can provide.  Also, if anyone has a general idea of value I'd love to hear input.  I understand that these are pretty rare so comps are somewhat difficult to come by.  Also, I don't really follow the bike market as I used to a few years ago (kids and some health scares have changed my priorities a bit).  This one has had a weld repair to the front spring leaf and several dents on the downtube.  The plating on the rear hub, bars, fork, rear hub and cranks isn't great.  I believe it is original paint though.  At some point the wheels were replaced along the way (was this way when I got it in 2012) and I presume it was used as a rider.  I've taken it very short distances a couple times but the tires have slow leaks and the saddle is extremely flimsy so that was about the best I could do.  I do also have what I was told were the original wood wheels which I noticed today are stamped "Fairbanks" and believe show Onaway MI as the place of manufacture.  They are blue with red pin striping.  I'm not sure if they are structurally sound enough to be relaced and used, but they do add a nice element to the presentation.  My hope is that there is someone who has been looking for one of these who will appreciate it more than I do at this point. 

Thank you in advance for any help or input. -Jeremy


----------



## tommydale1950 (Sep 6, 2015)

My ladies Pierce 61758 is circa 1901 ...Tom


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2015)

I believe '02 was the first year for the front spring fork. My '02 chain drive full cushion Special has serial 57365. I've seen asking prices in the $4000 range for these but the condition issues may temper demand for this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## decath6431 (Sep 6, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe '02 was the first year for the front spring fork. My '02 chain drive full cushion Special has serial 57365. I've seen asking prices in the $4000 range for these but the condition issues may temper demand for this one. V/r Shawn




Thanks Shawn.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 7, 2015)

The rear coaster brake hub was made around 1898.


----------



## catfish (Sep 7, 2015)

It's a nice bike, even with the issues it has. I'm sure you'll be able to find a new home for it.


----------



## decath6431 (Sep 7, 2015)

Thank you.  Appreciate that.


----------



## highwheel431 (Sep 7, 2015)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> The rear coaster brake hub was made around 1898.




Per the 1899 Pierce catalog the first coaster brake offered by Pierce was a kick-back Morrow drag brake located under the chain stays that was activated by a lever on the bottom bracket.  This would not have been available in the chainless model.  1900 had a Morrow hub coaster but again it was not available on the chainless.  1901 lists both a Morrow and a New Departure hub coaster and the chainless is only available with the ND.


----------



## olderthandirt (Sep 7, 2015)

well before you toss it in the dump send it my way ! remember these are bicycles and with a respoke job lots of different hubs could be fitted ,personally i have left black marks with a nd rear brake now top that ! yes black marks !!!


----------



## decath6431 (Sep 7, 2015)

I wanted to thank everyone for their input and those who reached out and expressed interest.  There is a sale pending...I'm glad that it will be staying in the CABE community.  I've been happy to own it for the past few years and am now happy it will be going to a good home.  Thanks again.


----------



## decath6431 (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes.  



locomotion said:


> so it is sold?


----------



## 37ccmflyte (Sep 10, 2015)

decath6431 said:


> Yes.




Oh nooooooo!!!  I was to late to this thread and I have missed out on my ULTIMATE DREAM BIKE!!!
Can the new owner contact me as I would love to keep in contact?
Gavin


----------

